# help me please



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

i just recently got a new choclate lab puppy. he is about 3-4 months old. well when i first got him i had him around other dogs and now i moved and he is by himself and i was just wondering why he barks yelps and everything when he needs to be outside(cant have him inside while im gone) is there anything i can do...another thing someone got a very easy tip on potty training him or helpfull ideas that could help me i have to figure something out i dont really want to get rid of him..thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Look up crate training and get him plenty of exercise before you leave him EVERYDAY.


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

do you think that that will help him through out the hole day.. i have about 2 roomates and they come home through out the day you dont think he will get all happy when they come home or do you think i need to set up a kennel somewhere where they can not see him and as well my dog can not see them as well


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm not too clear on your question???

You need to try and be more specific about what the problem is.

Are you asking what you can do about a dog barking because you leave it alone all day??

What are the circumstances both he and you are currently now in??


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

Im not exacty sure what you are asking either. crate training is a good idea even if you have a yard that he roams. for a puppy if your room mates come home mutiple times durring the day that could be a great help as far as helping him learn not to soil his kennel. when they come home they could let him out do his business and then out him back. As far as the barking goes if you tend to your dog when he barks and whines he will develope a habbit of doing that when he wants something. wont say its easy but try not to respond to his request when he barks. when you kennel him, dont let him out while he is barking. wait till he is silent ( first couple-dozen times you will prob only have a couple seconds,) he should start to understand that barking and whining wont get him out. that could help. same with when he wants to come in and go out. just remember he is a puppy and he is gona be for a while so acidents are gona happen. but eventualy you will know how to read him and he will know how to notify you. hope this helps


----------



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

isnt there like a force fetch idea too how does that work out?


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

Force fetch is a process where you are teaching the dog that retrieving is a job not a hoby, it will renforce obediance but not develope it. I recomend if this is your first dog that you get with an experienced trainer to teach you how to do it or have it done by a trainer. look at force fetch like job training. If someone does somthing they love, and then one day someone teaches them to do it better and gives them a career doing it, they will be happier than if they just showed up one day and were taught a new career and had to work there the rest of there life. my opionion ( for what its worth) is let you puppy be a puppy, work with him on the basics as if he were just a house dog, then once he loves being with you and loves birds then teach him that it is no longer a hoby its a job.


----------

